# Teaching > General Teaching >  Book Reccomendadtions for a seventh grade class?

## Verbatim

i am supposed to be starting as a student teacher on monday of next week, and i am trying to think of appropraite subject matter for 12-13 year olds. including 2 essays and 3 books. so far i was thinking of...

_Ender's Game_
by. Orsen Scott Card.

_The Barn_
Avi.


_Bud, not Buddy_
Christopher Paul Curtis.

_The Giver_
Lois Lowry


but, as i was reading Ender's game for the thousandth time, i relized it may be a bit too mature for them. but it contains so many good crunchy tidbits that i think they'll just eat right up. (the others are great books, but easy enough for them to read and not get frustrated) but their teacher DID say that they were incredably bright students, but then again, what teacher won't?

----------


## byquist

I've taught both "The Pearl" and "Sounder" to that age group, both top rate.

----------


## genoveva

What about Speak or Holes?

----------


## SummerSolstice

Jerry Spinelli is always a winner. Although I'm a bit too fond of his work to have a really objective idea of what's good for what age group, I think "Wringer" is just about in that box. 

Ender's Game? I dunno... I read that for the first time a year ago (I'm 18, three months from being 19) and it was pretty freakin' intense for _me_... I try my best not to underestimate kids (the primary sin for a kids writer!) but it might be a stretch for a 7th grader. But hey, that's the age group for some of my own favorite books, so like I said, not sure I'm objective enough. ^_^

----------


## jon1jt

> i am supposed to be starting as a student teacher on monday of next week, and i am trying to think of appropraite subject matter for 12-13 year olds. including 2 essays and 3 books. so far i was thinking of...
> 
> _Ender's Game_
> by. Orsen Scott Card.
> 
> _The Barn_
> Avi.
> 
> 
> ...


with all due respect, those books you listed are all pop culture garbage being pawned off as cutting edge reading for middle schoolers. that giver book is especially a joke. i recommend you stick to the classics.

----------


## SummerSolstice

> with all due respect, those books you listed are all pop culture garbage being pawned off as cutting edge reading for middle schoolers. that giver book is especially a joke. i recommend you stick to the classics.


Now, what makes you say that? Because you've read each of them with an open mind and an ability to truly enjoy a book written for those younger than you (I've had to come to grips with the fact it's not something everyone can do)? Or maybe because they were written in the late 20th century? Every classic was "cutting-edge" at some point--even though I dislike that phrase and can seldom think of a positive application for it.

Perhaps I can understand your reasoning better if you name some of the classics you're talking about. To tell the truth, I'm drawing a blank... isn't young adult literature kind of a newer deal? I mean, coming-of-age novels have been around since novels themselves, but these days many of the old ones of that type fall under "adult" lit.

----------


## Niamh

personally i believe that many books for young adults and children have more thought put in them and can be even more enjoyable than books for adults. Just because you think those titles are beneath you does not mean they should not be thought to a 13 year old. can you even remember what you where thought? i bet you you do and i'm sure you enjoyed at least one of them.

For the Junior Certificate exam in Ireland Eoin Colfers Artemis Fowl has been added to the curriculum. You might as well go for something thats popular today with kids than something like a classic. i mean their only thirteen, they might not get the language and some of the words in the books might go over their heads completely. When i was thirteen i studied the Hobbit, and goodnight mr Tom.

----------


## lavendar1

> What about Speak or Holes?


Both are great. I especially like _Holes_. It works not only to teach the "tall tale," that kids that age might really like, but also figurative language, and the notion that sometimes 'fate' holds unexpected surprises for those who deserve it.

----------


## Woody

Where the Heart Is By Billie Letts


I read this book about 2 years ago and loved it. Later my children told me it was one of the required reading books for some of the Lit classes at the High School.

----------


## ahaitsmike

Tuck Everlasting?

----------


## dramasnot6

in 7th grade we read The Outsiders, pretty good. But what i really enjoyed in 6th, and many of my friends enjoyed it in 7th and 8th too, was To Kill a Mockingbird. that makes for great discussions. What exactly are you looking for? More towards fantasy, historical, ...?

Oh the Giver would definetly be a good one though, i really enjoyed that one. Youve got a good list there, I'm sure you will do fine! Good luck!

----------


## kilted exile

I suppose it would depend on what you want the students to get out of the book. When I was that age we read a collection of short stories called The Loneliness Of The Long Distance Runner. It is a bit dated (first published in 1959) and uses some colloquiallisms that your students may not be familiar with, but the stories themselves are reasonably enjoyable. Also it provides the opportunity for the students to practice determining meaning of words from context.

----------


## F.Emerald

> I especially like _Holes_. It works not only to teach the "tall tale," that kids that age might really like, but also figurative language, and the notion that sometimes 'fate' holds unexpected surprises for those who deserve it.


Yep, you can't go wrong with Holes. And also Lord of the Flies, if that's appropriate.

----------


## dramasnot6

Oh,i agree. Loved Loved Loved Holes.

----------


## TEND

Well, I'm trying to remember what I read back than, I know I read and enjoyed War of the Worlds in grade 6 or 7. Hmm, most of those mentioned I'm unfamiliar with though (heard of them, never have and probably never will read).

----------


## genoveva

> in 7th grade we read The Outsiders, pretty good.


This would be an excellent choice, and a modern classic! :Thumbs Up:

----------


## genoveva

> those books you listed are all pop culture garbage being pawned off as cutting edge reading for middle schoolers. 
> 
> i recommend you stick to the classics.


While I do think there is some valuable young adult fiction out there, be sure you read it closely first to make sure there is enough "meat" there to make it academically worthy and challenging. Find a good balance between contemporary and classics is my suggestion.

----------


## The Nights Wing

As I thirteen year old who was in seventh grade last year I do not think that 
The Giver or Sounder are good choices. We read The Giver in 6th grade and no one enjoyed it. We read Sounder in fifth grade and I think it would be too easy a read. Speak was a great book, but classroom discussions may embarrass some children, however if you have a very mature class it is a nice option. I read To Kill a Mockingbird in school this year, in a 9H English class, and my classmates and I still found it difficult. I think that it may be a difficult option for a seventh grade class, however, if they are very advanced readers and you think they can handle it, it is an excellent book. Two great options, in my opinion, would be A Tree Grows in Brooklyn and The Joy Luck Club

----------


## Matrim Cuathon

personally i was reading way adult stuff in the sixth grade. reading is perhaps my greatest talent especially in that its not boring so i can do it a lot. for the average student ender's game is actually a pretty good choice. ender's shadow as well. i'd stay away from speaker for the dead though becuase its a little much and unless this is an advanced class its rather quite above them. they might be able to discuss some things but certainly there is a lot to this particular book than might be noticed at first glance. 

the outsiders is also pretty good. we never read speak but we did read the giver and while it has some limited value as social commentary there are better choices out there.

----------


## wrestlingtaker

Make ur students read "My German Soldier". I think that's the right name. :Confused:

----------


## jon1jt

A Separate Peace by John Knowles, definitely.

----------


## judyjudyjudy

I've taught Call of the Wild, Tom Sawyer, Out of the Dust, Sounder, and The Giver for this level. When I came to this school, they taught Julie of the Wolves, which I don't like.

My director of curiculum insists on classics. I am considering True Confessions of Charlotte Doyle to try to bring in more female protagonists. 

 :Yawnb:

----------


## motherhubbard

The Outsiders, Summer of My German Solder, To Kill a Mocking Bird, and Of Mice and Men are all good. What about some more contemporary books like Walk Two Moons, Star Girl, or A Year Down Yonder?

----------


## judyjudyjudy

Thanks for the suggestions; I'll look these over. :Yawnb:

----------


## Bakiryu

You should definitely go with Ender's Game. That is the best. book. EVER. Maybe try some of the classics, The Illyad or To Kill a Mockingbird. Or the rest of the Ender Series.

----------


## Bebbin

_The Giver_ would be a good choice. I read that in 7th grade, and it's one of the most memorable books I read in middle school.  :Smile:

----------


## lavendar1

Try this website for some ideas:

http://www.ala.org/ala/alsc/alscreso...choolReads.htm

----------


## Hyatt07

I would have them read To Kill a Mockingbird.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I think seventh grade is too young for To Kill A Mockingbird. My class studied it in grade nine, and I know that alot of students had difficulty with it even then.

I agree with the poster who mentioned The Ousiders. And if you're looking for something more contemporary, try anything by Jerry Spinelli, especially Stargirl.

----------

